
Show HN: Mustard UI – A CSS framework that actually looks good. - kylelogue
https://mustard-ui.com
======
hn0
You seem to imply other frameworks look bad, but when I look at your examples
they look pretty much like the stuff you seem to be comparing yourself with.

~~~
kylelogue
Yeah, sometimes that's the case. I've found that design is extremely
opinionated and hard to get right for everybody. Do you have some ideas as to
how I could improve on what I've got so far?

~~~
hn0
Not really, tbh. You’re certainly right that design is oppinionated. It might
be useful to have some different styles for different feels.

~~~
kylelogue
Yea it could be cool to have different themes or configurations depending on
what people want it to look like.

------
teknopaul
Nice. One comment. I think the world is moving away from totally flat. For me
the rounded corners to indicate touchable object still requires context to
make sense. Here we using hackernews with the same approach, however, I never
really liked the idea that users are mature enough to implicitly know what is
action or nav. The demo page uses a green button for scroll, download and
href. Which, while this is clearly example usage, highlights my concern. The
button metaphor should indicate change, think before you click. Vs link which
you might expect to take you somewhere but not have an "action". I feel like
depth expresses this difference because of the reference to the realworld
button. Not sure what the majority of users feel, thats just an IMHO.

Looks good on the device i'm using. Non-standard android.

------
sheraz
I'm think the "doesn't suck" does not really sells this.

What, exactly are the benefits here over bootstrap or any of the 300 other
frameworks with similar specs?

Looking at your examples I can't immediately see the difference to bootstrap
other than (maybe) the smaller file size.

~~~
kylelogue
You make a valid point. One thing that I don't like about other frameworks is
that the styles come across a bit childish. The original intent was to create
something that would allow you to make something that actually looks good
without a lot of effort. It's not there yet, but I wanted to share to get some
feedback and maybe even a few more contributors so I could hit that goal.

...updated the title to reflect this more.

------
tbenedetti
Just reviewed the framework and it leaves a very nice impression. It's not
remarkably different than bootstrap but it does feel lighter, more accessible,
and I can appreciate the small file size. I will bookmark this one. Nice work!

~~~
kylelogue
Thanks for the kind words and support.

------
kylelogue
This started as a joke and actually turned into something kinda cool (still
beta'ish). I'd love to get more dev's involved to make it something better.
Feedback welcomed!

------
KillerRabbitt
Any reason you used sass over postcss?

~~~
kylelogue
It's just what I'm used to. Any reason why to pick PostCSS over SASS?

